# boiler



## supertek65 (Oct 1, 2009)




----------



## milk man (Aug 5, 2009)

Nice red X:001_tongue:


----------



## jvegas (Jun 17, 2009)

milk man said:


> Nice red X:001_tongue:


 Is that a new brand :laughing:


----------



## supertek65 (Oct 1, 2009)

hey guys!
is the picture not showing up?????

frank


----------



## milk man (Aug 5, 2009)

Red x in a box. A lot of the other pic where like that on your other threaeds.


----------



## supertek65 (Oct 1, 2009)

dammit
shows up fine on my computer???????????



milk man said:


> Red x in a box. A lot of the other pic where like that on your other threaeds.


----------



## Swampfox (Jun 18, 2009)

Those pics are in your email, you are the only one with access to your email account, the rest of us get the red x


----------



## supertek65 (Oct 1, 2009)

thanx swampfox!!!!

i will fix it:thumbsup:



Swampfox said:


> Those pics are in your email, you are the only one with access to your email account, the rest of us get the red x


----------



## supertek65 (Oct 1, 2009)

can you see this


----------



## supertek65 (Oct 1, 2009)




----------



## milk man (Aug 5, 2009)

Boiler move a little.:whistling2:


----------



## supertek65 (Oct 1, 2009)

unexpected stack cleaning:furious:



milk man said:


> Boiler move a little.:whistling2:


----------



## mechanicalDvr (Jun 25, 2009)

Maybe the service guy didn't know as much about boilers as he thought.


----------



## milk man (Aug 5, 2009)

Someone posted a link on another site about a boiler explosion investigation. Very interesting read. It was a few years ago though.


----------



## milk man (Aug 5, 2009)

Frank, I tried to send a PM, did you get it?


----------



## supertek65 (Oct 1, 2009)

hi lynn
i got it, i have been too busy to get back here,
i wish you could post larger files, i can not post any of my pics it always says file too big??????????:furious:


milk man said:


> Frank, I tried to send a PM, did you get it?


----------



## mechanicalDvr (Jun 25, 2009)

supertek65 said:


> hi lynn
> i got it, i have been too busy to get back here,
> i wish you could post larger files, i can not post any of my pics it always says file too big??????????:furious:


 
Try posting your pics to a site like photobucket and then just posting the direct link to the post here.


----------



## supertek65 (Oct 1, 2009)

i will try it??!!:thumbsup:



mechanicalDvr said:


> Try posting your pics to a site like photobucket and then just posting the direct link to the post here.


----------



## milk man (Aug 5, 2009)

Do you union guys have to take continuing education?

I took a class at the Johnson County sponsored classes. The Kansas boiler inspectors where there teaching. They told a story of a DIY boiler in a green house I think just south of the 435 loop that blew. They said the instructions said just fill it with water and forget about it. (Or something like that)


----------



## supertek65 (Oct 1, 2009)

yes we have to complete 16 hours a year for ceu

i most likely get about 100 hours a year ceus



milk man said:


> Do you union guys have to take continuing education?
> 
> I took a class at the Johnson County sponsored classes. The Kansas boiler inspectors where there teaching. They told a story of a DIY boiler in a green house I think just south of the 435 loop that blew. They said the instructions said just fill it with water and forget about it. (Or something like that)


----------



## kevinlee (Jan 27, 2015)

I use boilers in my home its a amazing high equipment for home.


----------

